# Bilbao



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anybody living in Bilbao? 

I go there quite a lot and just wondered what people's thought were of living 

there.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have friends there Sublime Lifestyle Management - Welcome Not sure Richard can cope with the language although his young daughters are growing up totally trilingual - his wife is from there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have friends there Sublime Lifestyle Management - Welcome Not sure Richard can cope with the language although his young daughters are growing up totally trilingual - his wife is from there


Interesting business.
The phone number is a Valencia number. Do they work from Valencia or Bilbao?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Interesting business.
> The phone number is a Valencia number. Do they work from Valencia or Bilbao?


...both. Yes, an interesting business concept.


----------



## guidoschmutzer (Oct 31, 2009)

*bilbao*

Hey!

I just moved to Bilbao and im interested too!
Maybe we can meet and have a chat!

cheers!

guido


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

guidoschmutzer said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just moved to Bilbao and im interested too!
> Maybe we can meet and have a chat!
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/canadianspanish.html 
I'm not due in Bilbao again until New Year, but you should get in touch with canadianspanish who lives there and was looking for contacts.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/canadianspanish.html
She doesn't come on the forum much, but you could send her a visitors message or a private message after you've made 5 posts.


----------

